# SRT vs. DRT !!!!!!!!????????



## jordan6032 (Jul 7, 2010)

Someone help me figure this out, for the life of me I cant figure out how to even climb (footlock) on two ropes. I mean, I've been climbing on a single rope for a while and enjoy footlocking, but two ropes seems so much easier. But, on a two ropes what is the second rope attached to? If the gear( biners, eye to eye, etc.) is attached to one rope, how does one keep the other rope from sending me to an eventful death in the event i slip.... u know?


----------



## yooper (Jul 7, 2010)

What do you mean by the second rope?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 7, 2010)

its only one rope your just climbing on both ends at the same time. Rope is up and over a crotch you attach long split tail over both ends and up you go.


----------



## jordan6032 (Jul 7, 2010)

Im sorry guys... I tried to be clearer in my question, but it came out wrong. Yeah, I know its one rope, over a crotch, but if all m weight and equipment is on one of the ends there is nothing weighing the other end down. Ya know?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 7, 2010)

jordan6032 said:


> Im sorry guys... I tried to be clearer in my question, but it came out wrong. Yeah, I know its one rope, over a crotch, but if all m weight and equipment is on one of the ends there is nothing weighing the other end down. Ya know?



no its on both ends same time you double the rope up and tie on to that 

look here


----------



## jordan6032 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks a million Stihl.O.M.... I saw that video a few weeks ago and thought because i use the eye-eye, micropulley technique that to put it on bothe ends would be a little difficult, how fo you climb...


----------



## Fireaxman (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont get confused between Doubled Rope Static (DbRT), climbed like SRT but with a doubled rope, and Double Rope Dynamic (DdRT), for which you use a friction hitch on one side and a saddle tie in point on the other end. Both are doubled ropes, but they are two entirely different climbing techniques.


----------

